# Electric cars range listed by EPA



## NelsonLarry (11 mo ago)

I'm planning to buy an electric car with 300-400 miles range. Then, I heard about this

"States are being given the go-ahead to build a nationwide network of electric vehicle charging stations that would place new or upgraded stations every 50 miles (80 kilometers) 

Does this mean we can start buying electric cars without worrying about their range anymore? Am I right?


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

With careful planning, range anxiety has been a flogged dead subject for the past 5 years unless your trips do 1000 miles/1600 k like mine do then it isn't a matter of charge locations but recharge time. I believe a recent American tesla best was east west cross country in about a day.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

NelsonLarry said:


> I'm planning to buy an electric car with 300-400 miles range. Then, I heard about this
> 
> "States are being given the go-ahead to build a nationwide network of electric vehicle charging stations that would place new or upgraded stations every 50 miles (80 kilometers)
> 
> Does this mean we can start buying electric cars without worrying about their range anymore? Am I right?


Not really, in my opinion. Plans like that never actually apply everywhere - typically they mean "every 50 miles along major interstate highways". Even if there really was an ideal network of charging stations, do you want to drive 500 miles in a day by stopping ten times to charge? Do you want to buy electricity from charging stations at much higher prices than you pay at your own home?

No matter how many charging stations there are, range should suit the way the vehicle is actually used. For most people 100 miles would cover most of their driving; for others, 300 miles would be marginal.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

NelsonLarry said:


> I'm planning to buy an electric car with 300-400 miles range. Then, I heard about this
> 
> "States are being given the go-ahead to build a nationwide network of electric vehicle charging stations that would place new or upgraded stations every 50 miles (80 kilometers)
> 
> Does this mean we can start buying electric cars without worrying about their range anymore? Am I right?


only after you see the charge stations built along the routes you travel. (And verif

Where I live there is no plan like you describe for any of the roads I drive in the next decade.

Much of the country will no have infrastructure installed that densely

heck I would be happy with public l2 but it’s extremely rare as well


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

NelsonLarry said:


> ... Then, I heard about this
> 
> "States are being given the go-ahead to build a nationwide network of electric vehicle charging stations that would place new or upgraded stations every 50 miles (80 kilometers)


I wondered where that came from, because in general governments don't build charging stations, and states (of the USA) would not need permission from anyone else to build them if they wanted to.

This turns out to be from ABC News:
States get go-ahead to build electric car charging stations
The "go-ahead" means permission to start spending US federal money to build up EV charging infrastructure. Notice that in the article


> Under Transportation Department requirements, states must submit plans to the federal government and can begin construction by this fall if they focus first on highway routes, rather than neighborhoods and shopping centers, that can allow people to take their electric vehicles long distances.


Drive to somewhere in the middle of nowhere, and you're not going to find a charging station, even after this program spends $5 billion in federal money over five years.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

You can't a charge Wyoming last I looked. Fossil fools.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

remy_martian said:


> You can't a charge Wyoming last I looked. Fossil fools.


From what I remember the VW Dieselgate electrified highway is what 6 years overdue?

Maybe finally starting the project I used to have a map of the proposal but sadly only one electrified highway Splits past here (about 70 miles to said highway)


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

ElectrifyAmerica came to be out of Dieselgate.

Just took a screenshot:










I see that good old Wyoming, through which I-84 passes is still a holdout.






Locate a public EV charger | Electrify America


Learn about our U.S. electric vehicle (EV) charging network, located along routes from coast to coast. Find the Electrify America station closest to you.




www.electrifyamerica.com





Range anxiety got nuthin on cellphone anxiety - no coverage by T-mobile in a lot of these places as well.

There are, finally, chargers at Yellowstone National Park that we noticed last August while I was out that way picking up a vehicle from auction.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Gunna need to double the width of the chart for the new Hummer EV 😂


----------



## Kato659 (Aug 5, 2019)

remy_martian said:


> Range anxiety got nuthin on cellphone anxiety - no coverage by T-mobile in a lot of these places as well.


Last May I was watching the cell signal driving through North-ish Saskatchewan. Almost 2 hours without any signal at all. Probably be a while before any sort of charging station shows up there. I'd have been nervous traveling as the car shipped, sans spare tire.


----------



## Lynchpatricia (11 mo ago)

NelsonLarry said:


> I'm planning to buy an electric car with 300-400 miles range. Then, I heard about this
> 
> "States are being given the go-ahead to build a nationwide network of electric vehicle charging stations that would place new or upgraded stations every 50 miles (80 kilometers)
> 
> Does this mean we can start buying electric cars without worrying about their range anymore? Am I right?


thats great


----------



## Carol Nguyen (11 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> You can't a charge Wyoming last I looked. Fossil fools.


agree


----------



## NelsonLarry (11 mo ago)

brian_ said:


> Not really, in my opinion. Plans like that never actually apply everywhere - typically they mean "every 50 miles along major interstate highways". Even if there really was an ideal network of charging stations, do you want to drive 500 miles in a day by stopping ten times to charge? Do you want to buy electricity from charging stations at much higher prices than you pay at your own home?
> 
> No matter how many charging stations there are, range should suit the way the vehicle is actually used. For most people 100 miles would cover most of their driving; for others, 300 miles would be marginal.


That's a valid point. It really depends on how you plan to use your electric car and how comfortable you are with the range it offers. Thanks for sharing your opinion!


----------



## NelsonLarry (11 mo ago)

rmay635703 said:


> only after you see the charge stations built along the routes you travel. (And verif
> 
> Where I live there is no plan like you describe for any of the roads I drive in the next decade.
> 
> ...


I understand that not every part of the country will have the same level of infrastructure when it comes to electric car charging stations. However, I think that plans like the one being put in place by states across the country are a step in the right direction, and will help to make electric cars more accessible and less anxiety-inducing for drivers.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Kato659 said:


> Last May I was watching the cell signal driving through North-ish Saskatchewan. Almost 2 hours without any signal at all. Probably be a while before any sort of charging station shows up there. I'd have been nervous traveling as the car shipped, sans spare tire.


Currently it looks like the northernmost public EV charging station in Saskatchewan is in Prince Albert National Park, although to be fair only a tiny fraction of the province's population lives north of there. Even further south, outside of population centres charging stations would be spare... even gas stations are further apart than some people expect charging stations to be.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

What anxiety? That's fossil fuels FUD.

I've never had range anxiety with the Bolt EV...your nav tells you how far your destination is and the GOM tells you remaining range. 

Lots of places to top off a charge if you're cutting it close. 

Never understood why people take their own cars on long trips...better to rent.


----------



## Kato659 (Aug 5, 2019)

brian_ said:


> Currently it looks like the northernmost public EV charging station in Saskatchewan is in Prince Albert National Park, although to be fair only a tiny fraction of the province's population lives north of there. Even further south, outside of population centres charging stations would be spare... even gas stations are further apart than some people expect charging stations to be.


What I hadn't expected was one of the gas stations along the highway to be seasonal and didn't open until early June. Spread out, remote areas like that will be darn hard to wean off of fossil fuels. The charging network would have to be such that if one station is down unexpectedly, the next one isn't 100 miles away.


----------



## Kato659 (Aug 5, 2019)

remy_martian said:


> What anxiety? That's fossil fuels FUD.
> 
> I've never had range anxiety with the Bolt EV...your nav tells you how far your destination is and the GOM tells you remaining range.
> 
> ...


Yup, buy the car that covers 95% of your driving (commuting for me). Rent the rest.

I rented a Jeep Wrangler the winter before last when the roads were snowed in. The little Volt tried its best but couldn't even get down the street. Not a reason to drive a Jeep all year, though.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Kato659 said:


> Yup, buy the car that covers 95% of your driving (commuting for me). Rent the rest.
> 
> I rented a Jeep Wrangler the winter before last when the roads were snowed in. The little Volt tried its best but couldn't even get down the street. Not a reason to drive a Jeep all year, though.
> 
> View attachment 127746


That makes sense, but it takes planning. Finding an AWD vehicle for last-minute rental when it snows takes luck, and now finding any suitable vehicle for rental without an advance reservation is difficult.


----------



## Perez Tran (11 mo ago)

During my visit to CES, I saw a new electric car company. They also have EVs with a 300-400 mile range. The design I see is also normal. The name is Vinfast. If you want to know, you can google it and try it


----------



## Then-Touch-luck (11 mo ago)

If the range is so high, will the charging charge increase or decrease?


----------



## D&VsEVJeep (Dec 9, 2021)

The biggest problem with most of these discussions is people are applying the traditional ICE refill strategy to EV's where we use the vehicle until the gas gauge gets to ~25% or less and then refill. We can do this because it takes almost no time and it is also inconvenient. MOST EV owners that I know are "topping off" often, usually even every night. They know the stores that offer charging and often park in places with charging. So, the battery is almost always full and you almost never need to recharge fully...

There is a great website which has a lot of the range, price, battery size information: EV Database

Here is a great overview of the vehicles we just looked at during the Chicago AutoShow (plus Tesla added)... In our opinion, the more important criteria than range and size is efficiency... Here, Tesla is still a pretty good benchmark.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Is that the gross weight or curb weight of the vehicle?

That "database" is for European-market cars 🥲


----------



## Kato659 (Aug 5, 2019)

remy_martian said:


> Is that the gross weight or curb weight of the vehicle?


The Hummer at least will apparently have a curb weight of 9000 lbs, or 1,800 lbs more than a Duramax dually 3500. "Tearin' up the highway like a big old dinosaur"


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Seeing the Silverado curb weight here means buh-bye to my reservation. There's NO reason it should be an ounce/gram heavier the Lightning. The dealer gouging on the Lightning made it a nonstarter.

The F-450 on my list of conversions comes close in weight, lol. The enthusiasm just returned for project number 3 on the list vs buying "high tech"/new. The one good thing about Hummer - it gives me validation on battery sizing and expected efficacy.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Kato659 said:


> The Hummer at least will apparently have a curb weight of 9000 lbs, or 1,800 lbs more than a Duramax dually 3500. "Tearin' up the highway like a big old dinosaur"


Lead sled


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Battle tank.

These heavy conveyances are bought by scared-to-die narcissists who like the idea of the person in the other car dying, or sustaining larger injuries, instead of them in a crash because lowest mass loses.

Physics.

Engineers need to stop enabling society's idiots (reference reading material: The Dilbert Principle) and psychopaths vs working on detrimental stuff cuz it's cool.

Look at Lucid. So much pride in busting 500 miles' range. No...you f*cked up by putting 50% more battery mass in the car, reducing its efficacy to what it could have been. Let's build a 7 tonne 1000 mile car. Idiots will buy them for their daily 3 mile commute and that 2000 mile Christmas visit with their nana.

I was in a meeting once where they were talking about embedding IP in our silicon chip for a Chinese customer that would enable facial recognition...I asked why we would enable the destruction of personal freedoms and privacy when the incremental revenue was mice-nuts. Room was crickets. They did it, anyway. Tiny corporate heroes got a design win 🤦‍♂️

Cluster munitions, atomic weapons, small arms minutions that explode after they go through a window...what if those engineers said no, not doing it?

Hopefully what we're doing here leads to a social awareness that dinosaur juice is on the way out -- the hotrodding community is slowly catching on. What we do can bleed through to the industry, and most importantly, create word of mouth that buys EV's for those without the inclination to build stuff. My understanding is that Mate Rimac hung out in this forum as a teenager converting a Beemer: Mate Rimac - Wikipedia

Not sure if JB Straubel ever did (my discovery of this forum is pretty recent).

Without demand for oil, maybe this American/Russian war bs for turning oil pipelines on and off through sovereign countries will end.


----------

